# Budgie Can't Poop after Prolapse Surgery



## Oliver’s Mom (Jul 28, 2021)

Help. My budgie Sugar had her third prolapse and it's been a few days after surgery. She is on anti-inflammatory and pain medication. After the surgery she was pooping just fine but yesterday I noticed that she was straining to poop. I rushed her in to the vet and he said there didn't seem to be any blockages. He also said that if she was eating just fine then she should be ok. I took her home and noticed a few poops at the bottom of her cage but not as much as she usually does.

This morning when I woke up she was also struggling to poop with nothing coming out. Upon inspection of her vent it seems they stitched her up so tightly that poop is probably not going to come out without her really straining. I'm not sure what to do at this point. Vet seems useless for the $200 ER vet I dished out yesterday.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I would have replied to your thread earlier but I have been off-line due to health issues

Have you taken Sugar back to the vet or found a different Avian Veterinarian to give you a second opinion?
If she is stitched too tightly, that needs to be remedied right away. A budgie can easily die from impaction and I don't want that to happen to Sugar.

Avian Association of Veterinarians*


----------



## Oliver’s Mom (Jul 28, 2021)

Yes, I took her back and they were still adamant her stitching was fine. I told them I can literally see her squeezing to get it out and its coming out like toothpaste instead of just plopping to the bottom of the cage. She also stopped eating and became lethargic. They then examined her and saw that a stitch was already loosened (probably from straining) and removed it. She is pooping and eating normally now and I had her stay overnight, but still seems traumatized by the events of the past week. She is on 2 painkillers including gabapentin, anti-inflammatory and calcium.

I hope you feel better and thank you for reaching out!




FaeryBee said:


> *I would have replied to your thread earlier but I have been off-line due to health issues
> 
> Have you taken Sugar back to the vet or found a different Avian Veterinarian to give you a second opinion?
> If she is stitched too tightly, that needs to be remedied right away. A budgie can easily die from impaction and I don't want that to happen to Sugar.
> ...


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry this happened to Sugar, she may also have a good deal of internal swelling adding to the problem, hope she feels better soon. How is Oliver doing?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Bless her little heart! I’m so sorry Sugar and you have had all this trauma.
sebding lots of love and healing energy.*


----------



## Oliver’s Mom (Jul 28, 2021)

Cody said:


> Sorry this happened to Sugar, she may also have a good deal of internal swelling adding to the problem, hope she feels better soon. How is Oliver doing?


Yes, her cloaca was extremely red and inflamed when the prolapse happened. Poor thing, its so hard to get a chronic egg layer to stop. Oliver is still undiagnosed as of the moment. For the most part he is eating and doing fine but he does occasionally have stomache issues with vomiting and regurgitating. The vet is currently treating him for PDD even though he tested negative. He is currently on Onsior and we will retest for borna virus in a few weeks
Had to collect some poop samples as well to retest for AGY. Vet also mentioned to consider euthanasia if a PDD diagnosis is confirmed but I dont even want to think about that.

Thank you for asking!



FaeryBee said:


> *Bless her little heart! I’m so sorry Sugar and you have had all this trauma.
> sebding lots of love and healing energy.*


 Thank you! She will appreciate it I'm sure!!


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I would not even consider euthanasia if Oliver's has an acceptable quality of life. Is the vet basing the PDD just on the GI issues, does Oliver have any neurological symptoms?


----------



## Oliver’s Mom (Jul 28, 2021)

Yes just on GI issues which is slow motility and the occasional vomiting. Otherwise he seems to be doing fine, although not as energetic.Not considering euthanasia either and was shocked at how easily the vet would consider that, given he doesnt even have a diagnosis yet. The test for PDD is fairly accurate too but they are saying false positives are common so we will see. Still holding out hope that he just has GI issues (as anyone can have) and it subsides eventually.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I agree with both you and Cody. I'm surprised the vet considered euthanasia so quickly - that is quite disturbing to me.
Sending love and healing energy to darling Oliver as well! You certainly have your hands full. 💜💜*


----------



## Oliver’s Mom (Jul 28, 2021)

Thank you!! Im doing my best I can and I hope things work out in our favor. I'm beginning to hate the vets simply because healthcare for birds is even worse than humans.


----------



## Oliver’s Mom (Jul 28, 2021)

I just noticed tonight Sugars poop has been coming out in long strings. She doesnt seem to be struggling and her poops this morning looked normal but this new development is a bit worrying. She is on 4 medications so I'm not sure if this is a side effect.


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

I have occasionally seen this form of poop but when I have seen it it has not remained that way for more than a day. I don't know what causes it but there did not seem to be any urate portion at all.


----------



## Oliver’s Mom (Jul 28, 2021)

Could it be dehydration? Maybe too much medication?


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Take a look at this Poopology | Beauty of Birds


----------

